# Upside Down Polish Racks



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2009)

I was searching online for a new polish rack and came across these funky polish racks. The only thing that would concern me about these is polish getting stuck in the lids and it either making the lid stick or it going EVERYWHERE when you open it - I'm sure it could happen! Apart from that I think it's a kind of fun way to display your polishes.

What do you all think?


----------



## Lucy (Jul 3, 2009)

interesting idea! I'd be worried about the polish sticking the lids on too, that's actually happened with a couple of my OPIs that have fallen over sideways in my nail polish box. i've had to run them under the hot tap and use pliers to get the lids off and now the lids are all scratched up.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww Luce, I've had to do that before, not cool



It happens more with my nail glue when I do acrylics, I am prone to glueing the lid shut lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 3, 2009)

oooh wow they look nice but yes, I have the same issue. Not happy with the upside down ness. LOL


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 3, 2009)

Look neat but like you guys already said, not really helping.


----------

